# newbie feeling ultra sensitive and sad



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi there
This is a great site.  Info on us - TTC for 5 years, mild endo myself, some autoimmune symptoms like underactive thyroid, endo etc.  Hubbie has sperm antibodies and decreased mobility and morphology.  Never had a positive test ever.  Now waiting for 1st IVF.  Just been decided aand feel like it is so definite that we are incapable ourselves.  Hubbie and I are easy-going Christians so we are struggling with embryo decisions (like donate or not or let em perish? very very difficult).
We usually cope very well but now we have to go for IVF we are on a low.  To add to this all of my sister-in-laws are pregnant and the girlfriend of one of my brothers and two neighbours.  During a discussion with one sis-in-law about baby names she asked if I had any in mind if i ever got prg.  I had thought about Hannah or Samuel because of their story in the bible where Hannah had been TTC for years and years and God granted her wish.  Sounds silly i know but was important to me.  Anyhow my sis-in-law knew that it was my dream to one day call my child or children by these names.  So this week what did she announce but that she would call her baby samuel if it was a boy.  I was gutted!!!   Hubbie thinks I'm being silly but it just feels like everything is a sign that we will never have our own.  At least we are doing respite fostering and I love it to bits.  the boys we foster are fab and a real blessing. 
ny advise how to deal with these feelings.  I have been so calm and hopeful up to this point but I am getting so sad.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sands - Welcome to ff !!

So sorry you are feeling low at the moment.  Get everything off your chest on here - you'll find you will feel better soon xx
Wonderful that you are foster parents and making such a difference to those little boys lives.

You are not being silly re the baby names - when i was pg with my son i had a few girl and boy names in mind - a girl would be called Jessica and a boy would be Bradley.  My partners (ex now) Mum got a new girl dog from a rescue centre - guess what she called it ??  Its funny now but at the time I was furious  

I wish you luck with your future treatment 

Take Care
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

HI Sands

Welcome to FF.  I am sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low at the moment.  You will find lots of support here if and when you want it.

Nothing that anyone else does is an indication that your dream is any less likely than it was before they said it.  It may just mean that they have forgotten the conversation but kept the name in their head, shows you have good taste.  

With regard to IVF it takes time to accept thats what is required, we were a year from being told we were IVF to our first cycle, and you do go through the inadequate stage but what it does not mean is that you won;t make great parents.  

Take care and lots of hugs

Clare


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi sands,

welcome to ff,

so sorry you are feeling down at the mo, why don't you join us all on the chitter chatters i know you would be very welcome there hun

well done on being a foster parent, as for the name thing my friend did the same to me i loved the name kaitlyn and she was going to call her baby that. funny thing is i also love the name jessica and never told her, guess what she called her little girl 'jessica' how weird is that
take care

luv pam xx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi sands

sorry you are feeling sad at the mo. I am waiting to start treatment soon and i have found chatting to people on this site really helpful. I know it is hard to find out that you may not concieve naturally but its also a time to feel hopeful as you will get the help you need to have your baby.

take care 

FLH xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya sands

((((((((huge huggles)))))))))

I think we may have met on endo site (nes)??

Welcome to fertility friends and also to the inbetweenies.

I am sorry that things are so difficult for you at present with facing ivf, if u ever want to chat feel free to give me a shout

I dont think ur being ultra sensitive at all, i think its just normal emotions of ladies in our shoes, if u were posting anything different i would be more concerned.


I think ur choice of baby names are brilliant, and what such a good meaning too.

I personally think if anything ur sister in laws could be a little more understanding and supportive, i take it they know of the probs u and dh have?? (hope i dont offend)

We  have been ttc for 13 years and have encountered lots of different emotions and peoples attitudes along the way, so i really do understand where u r coming from

If ever i can help in any way pls let me know

Huge huggles
EMilyxx


----------

